# I need a used keel for a 22 foot catalina please help.



## jacobsampsonsails (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello good people of the sailing world.
This is the first time I have ever used a forum other than reading a few over the years. I just bought a used 22 foot catalina for my teenage boys. We went out of town for a few weeks and someone has stolen the keel... It sounds crazy but it is true. If anyone can help us with information on finding a keel or buying a used one it would be greatly appreciated. We live in the Rockwall area of the Dallas...
972-481-4188


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

Yikes!

Honestly I just don't see fixing the boat you have. A new keel would be thousands more than the boats likely worth (you didn't include age of the boat), and even if you could find one getting it to the boat would likely more in transport costs than the boat is worth.

Any chance you have homeowners insurance? If it was a recent purchase a homeowners policy probably covers the boat.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

First of all, welcome to Sailnut!

I'd posit that the OP did not literally mean that the keel was stolen; I believe it may be a centerboard model. A replacement centerboard shouldn't be too hard to find for a Catalina 22'. The good news is that Catalina is still in business and maintains some support for the older models they made. I'd contact catalina and visit catalinadirect.com for starters.

If an actual keel (fin keel, shoal keel, wing keel etc) was stolen then councilor Rubin's comments in the post above will likely ring true.


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

Sorry to hear of the theft. Someone stole the boom for my Mac25 a month or so ago, likely for the $5 value as scrap aluminum. I was able to locate a used replacement online with a google search. There are plenty of old boats being parted out. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your keel. You've probably already done this but just in case, Catalina has strong owners associations so perhaps the 22 group can be of some help:

catalina22.org

Good luck.


----------



## jacobsampsonsails (Oct 27, 2014)

It is a 86 catalina, I am an old windsurfer so I am not familiar with sail boats. I know that the keel weighed over 700lbs. I was going to repair the broken brackets that it attached to. It is not a fixed keel but I am sure you guys know that by now. Anyway it was a gift for my boys... We just recently moved to Gulf Breeze Florida and are in the process of moving our two boats. After this drama passes maybe I will be able to get some advice on the 1984 32' carver I just purchased... I was sure there would be some boat yard with a wrecked carver somewhere in the florida area I moved to...
Thanks everyone for the advise


----------



## jacobsampsonsails (Oct 27, 2014)

from the Dallas/Rockwall texas area


----------



## jacobsampsonsails (Oct 27, 2014)

I meant to say that I was hoping to find a wrecked catalina.... I am just a little tired... I have been in front of my pc way to long today.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

jacobsampsonsails said:


> After this drama passes maybe I will be able to get some advice on the 1984 32' carver I just purchased...


This being a sailboat owners forum, I would not trust their advice on your Carver. Someone is bound to give you bad advice just to see another motorboat taken out the waterways. 

My advice on the Catalina 22 trouble: look for a C22 parts boat on craigslist. You should be able to pick one with decent keel for a few hundred bucks. I would also think of moving to a safer neighborhood - if someone there has stolen a keel from under your boat, they are likely to do it again and steal more of your stuff.


----------

